# Petition to remove Dr. Roy Crabtree of NMFS



## Friedandtartared (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/dema ... o%2BFriend 

Found it here

http://www.jaxkayakfishing.com/phpBB/topic28044.html


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

signed...


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Signed!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Signed


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Signed


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Sighned


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Signed!!


----------



## maar (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

+1


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

+ 1


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

signed


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Signed!


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

signed


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

signed


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: SIGNED :thumbsup:


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Did all of ya'll donate to the I petitions website?


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Signed!


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

May he be mounted by a rabid dog!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

signed


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

signed


----------



## Fishinut (Jan 29, 2008)

signed


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

signed!


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Signed


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Signed!!


----------



## cheshirekev (Nov 3, 2010)

Signed.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Signed!!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

signed. Also threw in my wife and daughter


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

signed


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Signed. Time to go Mr. Crabby.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Those are my red snapper. Signed!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Done................


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Done................


Me too!

Jimmy


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Signed. 'bout time


----------



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

Signed.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

signed!!


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*petition*

signed


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Done slap signed the petition!

Billd


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm in. Hungry for Snapper I caught!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Done and done!


----------



## CycloneOz (Nov 14, 2011)

SIGNED...(with comment)


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Signed!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Bump... what ever happen with this.. looks like we need more signitures


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Me and the wife signed ,


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Signed!!!!!!


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

definately signed :thumbsup: spread the word on all fishing and boating forums


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm amazed that you guys think that getting rid of Roy will change anything. Roy is a figurehead. He would be replaced by someone that's carrying the same water Roy's carrying. Don't get me wrong, I'm going to sign it, but Roy ain't the problem, he's the face of the problem.


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

Signed!! He may not be the problem, but getting rid of the pompous son of a bitch,we will know for sure!!!


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

they are OUR snapper.. me and friends have built over 100 Chicken cage reefs in last 10 years.. most are loaded with big snapper...  Crabtree is out of control... signed x 2


----------



## Perchguy (Apr 12, 2012)

Signed!!!


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

Done.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Come on guys, 2000 views and only 48 signatures! thats whats wrong with this picture, everybody wants to bitch about the gooberment taking our snapper from us but NOBODY wants to help out to change things. COME ON WERE NOT ASKING FOR BLOOD. Do you want to keep a snapper season or not? Or do you want to bow down to the gooberment and let them take it from us. One step at a time fella`s, one step at a time.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm amazed that you guys think that getting rid of Roy will change anything. Roy is a figurehead. He would be replaced by someone that's carrying the same water Roy's carrying. Don't get me wrong, I'm going to sign it, but Roy ain't the problem, he's the face of the problem.

You are correct sir!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> I'm amazed that you guys think that getting rid of Roy will change anything. Roy is a figurehead. He would be replaced by someone that's carrying the same water Roy's carrying. Don't get me wrong, I'm going to sign it, but Roy ain't the problem, he's the face of the problem.
> 
> You are correct sir!


He might not be the entire problem but he sure as hell ain't part of the solution!!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

signed


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

He is just their puppet pushing the agenda he is told to push. It is an agenda to take the recreational catch out of the equation and give all the fish to the commercial side for taxes and then let their union cronies oversee the entire operation.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Fact is, you get rid of him the next person they put in his position will be the same or worse. There bound by LAW. He has no power to change a damn thing.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Signed


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Signing this petition will "remove Crabtree" (maybe, maybe not). 

Removing Crabtree will solve "the problem" ( I doubt it). 

I signed this petition to say "I'm unhappy, and I'm shaking your tree." 

Those who have expressed a defeatist's comment on this thread; I humbly ask "what would be the negative outcome of signing this petition?"


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Signed


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

If I'm angry at Roy for any reason, it's his lack of action in light of overwhelming evidence. I've never heard or heard it reported that Roy said, "Hey, you know what, there are actually alot more fish out there than we figured." I've not heard him say, "Wow, looks like our policy is haveing a very detrimental effect on a whole industry, maybe we should take a 2nd look at what we're doing here." And that's why I signed the petition.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Ive actually heard him say that, but you know ALL the decisions on how many red snapper that are in the gulf are made by the SSC. When MSA was reauthorized in 06 they took all the power to over ride out of Roys hands. Dig a little deeper, there are way worse players in the game than him.


----------



## DI 310 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tom, do you know who is on the SSC. Would Dr. Cowan ,Powers, and Patterson be on this committee?


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

By the way Capt. Ard, the "way worse players" you are talking about are the same ones you and Hickman are in bed with (EDF).

The decisions are made by the SSC behind closed doors, which is the ONLY way they could get away with the BS they are pulling off right now. It is not an open and transparent process as it should be required to be. Their data is not peer-reviewed either.

Fairwater, you are sounding like a conspiracy theorist! Have you called your buddy Scott Hickman yet?


----------



## DI 310 (Jun 17, 2012)

The way I see this whole mess, if we do not get a true and impartial stock assessment this mess will never get any better. I suppose you can make the stock assessment look any way you want it to look. If Dr. Cowan is involved, it probably will not be good for us. Also Dr. Powers, from the statements he made on the news a couple of months ago, it was pretty clear that he believed long seasons were gone forever. On the other hand if Dr. Shipp was involved in the process I believe you would have a different outcome. He stated we could have a six month season and would not harm the population. As I asked Ms. Williams on another forum, if they ever get together and discuss the difference of opinions and she stated they had to use the data that their scientist gave them. Evidently whatever Dr.Shipp believes does not factor in to that process. Just one big Hell of a mess


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice Signature pic Hilton too bad it don't show off your mullet.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

The other day, there was a research boat out there close to the Penhall reef. It looked like a Newton. They were dropping a camera. Now, we all know that while the water is as chilly as it is, the vast majority of ARS are in water over 200'. While there are still quite a few on the inshore reefs, it's nothing like the migration that takes place from late April till early June. My point is that if those jerks are taking stock accessments on inshore reefs at this time of the year, they're going (by nature) get lower numbers than if it were conducted later in the spring. This is the same way that conch harvest in the Keys was stopped. The feds went to an area that's never held any conchs and said, "See... there's a shortage of conchs." I guess I could use the same science to report that there is a shortage of harp seals in Pensacola Bay.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> Nice Signature pic Hilton too bad it don't show off your mullet.


It's YOUR pic dude.

Also, when a man starts taking notice and commenting on another man's hair, well, that's just a little too gay for me Amigo. I like women, and I don't think I will be going offshore alone with YOU anytime soon.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Tom Hilton said:


> It's YOUR pic dude.
> 
> Also, when a man starts taking notice and commenting on another man's hair, well, that's just a little too gay for me Amigo. I like women, and I don't think I will be going offshore alone with YOU anytime soon.


LOL, whatever.


----------



## JustnCase (May 25, 2012)

done...oh to be able to sign my name 1000 times...


----------

